# How to type the Command symbol?



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

I am trying to type the "Sevärdhet". Every site says I need to use the font style "Chicago". But my MBP doesnt have it installed?! I cant find anywhere to download it and it seems only the Chicago font style is able to display the Command symbol. Can anyone here offer me some help with this? I want to make a cheat sheet to stick on my wrist rest of all the important keyboard shortcuts and I want to type the command symbol in Word. 

Thanks!


----------



## Malco (Apr 18, 2003)

I don't see it in Chicago but it is in Wingdings. Type z.


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

I wonder if this will work: ⌘ 

I opened the Show Character Palette, then selected Technical Symbols and there it was.


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

cool! thanks


----------

